# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  One Up with heated bed.

## BeefaloBart

Since nobody would comment on the One up, and I wanted to get into 3d printing and couldnt wait to see what anyone could or would say.  I ordered a new One Up with heated print bed.  Order was placed via Amazon on 12/23/2014 so lets see how soon I can get it in my hands and begin building it.

I have started looking for printable parts for upgrades like pulley to help stop the well documented cases of gantry sag caused by there only being a single Z axis stepper motor.  What else should I look for when it does arrive and I begin to put it together?

----------

